# TFV8 Big Baby Beast RDA or new RDA/RDTA



## Dietz (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas Everyone, I you have a great day and get all that upgrades you wanted!!

I am looking at getting a RDTA, but have seen that the TFV8 has a Rebuildable Atomizer, I have the TFV8 Big Baby Beast that comes with the GPriv.
Is the Rebuildable Atomizer for the TFV8 compatible with the TFV8 Big *Baby *Beast? if it is, would it be worth it to get that RDA for it or would it be better to get a RDTA Like the Mini serpent?

And whats a good Gauge wire to start with?

What are your recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## PsyCLown (25/12/16)

Hey!

No, the Big Cloud Beast and both of the Baby Beast versions (Big baby and baby) are different.

The Big baby beast is compatible with the baby beast. So look for the Baby Beast RBA, however I am not sure how great the baby beast RBA is.
Perhaps someone else could give some feedback and chances are the flavour will be different compared to the stock coils 

I am not a fan of RDTA's, the few I have tried aren't great. The theory is awesome but in practice I find them lacking.
I'd rather get a good RDA or tank - depending on which you prefer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (25/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey!
> 
> No, the Big Cloud Beast and both of the Baby Beast versions (Big baby and baby) are different.
> 
> ...



What would you recommend that would be better?


----------



## PsyCLown (25/12/16)

Well as said, a RDA or RTA.

The Serpent Mini 25 is a great tank! Extremely popular and puts out some great flavour.
As for a dripper, well, there are soo many options. I have heard great things about the Sapor 25 RDA.
Alternatively the Petri V2 is always a winner and the Recoil RDA is great too I have heard although both of these are on the pricier side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/12/16)

Merry Christmas, @Dietz. Just a small point but the Serpent Mini isn't an RDTA. The juice doesn't wick from below the deck but rather from the side, which makes it a standard RTA. Also, rebuildable decks for tanks are RBAs, an RDA is a dripper.

I'm not sure what you mean when you say you want an RDTA. Are you looking for a rebuildable tank that doesn't come with stock coils and an optional RBA but which has the rebuildable deck as standard? If that is the case, you have a huge range of options. Your final choice would probably be decided by:
1) What mod are you running it on? Will it fit a 25mm atty, are you willing to have overhang, etc.
2) Do you prefer the RDTA (juice wicks from the bottom) or RTA (juice wicks from the side) design?
3) Do you want a single coil deck, a dual coil deck, or both?
4) Do you not mind having a small capacity tank like 2ml or should it be a larger tank so that you refill less often?
5) Do you prefer using your own 510 drip tip or could the tank come with a non-standard drip tip?
6) Do you prefer the Velocity style deck, the Goon style deck, or something different?
7) Do you prefer a restrictive draw or a more airy draw?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (25/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Merry Christmas, @Dietz. Just a small point but the Serpent Mini isn't an RDTA. The juice doesn't wick from below the deck but rather from the side, which makes it a standard RTA. Also, rebuildable decks for tanks are RBAs, an RDA is a dripper.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean when you say you want an RDTA. Are you looking for a rebuildable tank that doesn't come with stock coils and an optional RBA but which has the rebuildable deck as standard? If that is the case, you have a huge range of options. Your final choice would probably be decided by:
> 1) What mod are you running it on? Will it fit a 25mm atty, are you willing to have overhang, etc.
> ...



hahahaha thanks @RichJB , I am stilll learning the tearms so sorry if there was a misunderstanding. basically yes, what I want is a rebuildable Tank. Let me answer the rest like this:

1) What mod are you running it on? Will it fit a 25mm atty, are you willing to have overhang, etc.
*GPri, Dont want over hang?*
2) Do you prefer the RDTA (juice wicks from the bottom) or RTA (juice wicks from the side) design?
*Not sure what i prefer yet, only used to Cubis Pro, melo 3 and Big baby Beast tanks. I want something better than the Baby beast, but rebuildable.*
3) Do you want a single coil deck, a dual coil deck, or both?
*Both I guess? Might use it later. I want a deck that I can build but still use as a all day vape.*
4) Do you not mind having a small capacity tank like 2ml or should it be a larger tank so that you refill less often?
*I like bigger tanks like 4ml, but it should not be too much of an issue if its smaller but worth it?*
5) Do you prefer using your own 510 drip tip or could the tank come with a non-standard drip tip?
*I Like the size tip that came with the Baby beast, Plus I bought two resit tips for it and would like to reuse them if I can.*
6) Do you prefer the Velocity style deck, the Goon style deck, or something different?
*I have no experience and am not really sure of this one. Dont even know the difference?*
7) Do you prefer a restrictive draw or a more airy draw?
*Mainly airy, but like adjustable.

Thanks*


----------



## RichJB (25/12/16)

The Serpent Mini 25 might be a good option for you then. If small tank size hadn't been an issue and you'd preferred a tighter draw, the Merlin Mini would have been fine. But the SM25 will give you both single and dual coil decks and gives the type of airflow you want.

Velocity decks consist of two vertical posts, each with two holes drilled in them. The wire legs of the coil are inserted into the holes and then tightened with grub screws. A Goon deck features two horizontal clamps which come apart when you loosen the screw. The coil legs are inserted into the slot and the clamps tightened. They're both very functional but some prefer one style over the other. If you'd wanted a Goon-style deck with airy draw, large tank and liked the RDTA style, I'd have recommended the iJoy Combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporeon (25/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone, I you have a great day and get all that upgrades you wanted!!
> 
> I am looking at getting a RDTA, but have seen that the TFV8 has a Rebuildable Atomizer, I have the TFV8 Big Baby Beast that comes with the GPriv.
> Is the Rebuildable Atomizer for the TFV8 compatible with the TFV8 Big *Baby *Beast? if it is, would it be worth it to get that RDA for it or would it be better to get a RDTA Like the Mini serpent?
> ...


Hi Dietz,

I have 2 Baby Beast TFV8's and enjoy the living hell out of them, so it only made sense to get the RBA section as I use these tiny little things as my ADV. It is well worth the small investment as opposed to a dedicated RDA, RTA or RDTA. I'm sure you are well versed with the commercial core heads of the Baby Beast TFV8 and to make the comparison, the RBA deck section holds up very well to this standard of cloud production and flavour with a slight demotion on both pars. Of course this can be build dependent, however, the build deck itself is rather small, so a steady hand and an affinity for small wire comes in handy. I current have duel claptons, 28ga Nichrome core, 34ga Nichrome Clapton, 10 wrap, in this baby and she's performing. The spaced Claptons that came with it were not the best but make due to show what it's capable of. As for something that is convenient and all day friendly, you can't go wrong with it...For some context of the performance I expect from RDA's I have the Goon 24, the Recoil and Troll V2. This RBA section stacks up well for me for everyday use. I highly recommend it and for starting wire go for some 26ga. Change accordingly with what you want to build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (25/12/16)

Thanks @Vaporeon , do you have a link to this at a local supplier?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon (25/12/16)

Dietz said:


> Thanks @Vaporeon , do you have a link to this at a local supplier?


Vape Cartel currently has stock. 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/smok-baby-beast-rba-kit

Vape King also has but at a far less competitive price. 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1760

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaporeon (25/12/16)

Vaporeon said:


> Vape Cartel currently has stock.
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/smok-baby-beast-rba-kit
> 
> ...


Quick correction, Vape King is currently out of stock. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (25/12/16)

Vaporeon said:


> Quick correction, Vape King is currently out of stock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Thanks, I am going with the Serpent Mini 25, will will get this on too at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (26/12/16)

Picked up my new RTA This morning and then had a Family xmas lunch, Man I was burning to get building here. Unboxed it now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (6/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Hey!
> 
> No, the Big Cloud Beast and both of the Baby Beast versions (Big baby and baby) are different.
> 
> ...



The baby RBA is certainly a performer in my book. Great clouds and flavour. I bought my G Priv and Big Baby Beast seperately and not as a kit so it was included in the box. I think the baby RBA its a worthy investment considering it would much cheaper (Around R200) compared to buying a new tank. Not the easiest tank to wick due to its small size but from my experience less is more in terms of cotton. I also use a thick gauge needle for tucking etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporeon (6/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> The baby RBA is certainly a performer in my book. Great clouds and flavour. I bought my G Priv and Big Baby Beast seperately and not as a kit so it was included in the box. I think the baby RBA its a worthy investment considering it would much cheaper (Around R200) compared to buying a new tank. Not the easiest tank to wick due to its small size but from my experience less is more in terms of cotton. I also use a thick gauge needle for tucking etc.


Couldn't agree with this more... Even though the deck is small, I can still manage 2 x 26ga/34ga fused claptons with 3mm ID with some decent wick... I luuuuuuuuurve me RBA deck  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (7/1/17)

Vaporeon said:


> Couldn't agree with this more... Even though the deck is small, I can still manage 2 x 26ga/34ga fused claptons with 3mm ID with some decent wick... I luuuuuuuuurve me RBA deck
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Does your's behave in terms of leaking with the RBA installed? I haven't used mine since I got the OBS engine. It behaves intermittently and would leak on me when I least expected it which was a real put off. The OBS on the other hand does not leak at all so I am enjoying clean hands and a clean mod. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (7/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Picked up my new RTA This morning and then had a Family xmas lunch, Man I was burning to get building here. Unboxed it now
> 
> View attachment 79775
> View attachment 79776
> View attachment 79777


Looks awesome. How are you enjoying it thus far? Your opinion on pro's / cons?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz (7/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Looks awesome. How are you enjoying it thus far? Your opinion on pro's / cons?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Its really great!! the build space is good and easy to build into. the vapor production is awesome (on a single coil!) the flavor is just as great. seriously happy with what this small little monster does and am loving it more with every day I use it.

I have to add that I dont really have cons, but as a Newb with little to no skill there are a few things that might be challenging:

- Dont OVERtighten the Chimney (or top part including Chimney), With heat later it seems to tighten up some more making for a difficult disassembly and possibly damaging/scratching the unit if not careful. For example It has happened to me about three times now and normally requires a pair of pliers to get it off. This morning was the third time it happened and could not get it off at all, I had to Clamp the bottom section with a Hose clamp and Tissues to get enough grip to get it off.

- I cracked a glass by over tightening...

- Make sure that the coil is NO higher than 5mm, I build one and lifted the coil without noticing the height. Later felt that there was a bit of a more restricted draw but brushed if off as my imagination. a day later I looked down the chimney to see that the Coil was basically sitting IN the Chimney, literally a few hair thickness between the coil and chimney, my day could have gone pretty sucky if I missed that an got a short.

- Dont make the wick too long or thick, I had it running out of the juice holes and that seemed to block it off more and got dry hit.
I had endless dry hits until I changed the way I wick, Actually It was not until I saw* THIS VIDEO* by @Rob Fisher, thanks for that one!! Basically your wick should not run out of the juice holes, but instead rest on top of it with 1mm or less protruding down into the juice holes. Also fluff it up a bit before priming with juice. I cannot stress enough how important this wicking is!!!

All and all, awesome little RDA, that keeps me happy all day!!!

Please note: I am a newb and all of the above is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Vaporeon (7/1/17)

TechnoSnakeMan said:


> Does your's behave in terms of leaking with the RBA installed? I haven't used mine since I got the OBS engine. It behaves intermittently and would leak on me when I least expected it which was a real put off. The OBS on the other hand does not leak at all so I am enjoying clean hands and a clean mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



I've only really had leaking when I used too little wick and the wick holes weren't flush with the stuff. The glass tube also rotates freely for some reason but I don't experience any leaking from the O-rings. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon (7/1/17)

Dietz said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone, I you have a great day and get all that upgrades you wanted!!
> 
> I am looking at getting a RDTA, but have seen that the TFV8 has a Rebuildable Atomizer, I have the TFV8 Big Baby Beast that comes with the GPriv.
> Is the Rebuildable Atomizer for the TFV8 compatible with the TFV8 Big *Baby *Beast? if it is, would it be worth it to get that RDA for it or would it be better to get a RDTA Like the Mini serpent?
> ...


New r


Dietz said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone, I you have a great day and get all that upgrades you wanted!!
> 
> I am looking at getting a RDTA, but have seen that the TFV8 has a Rebuildable Atomizer, I have the TFV8 Big Baby Beast that comes with the GPriv.
> Is the Rebuildable Atomizer for the TFV8 compatible with the TFV8 Big *Baby *Beast? if it is, would it be worth it to get that RDA for it or would it be better to get a RDTA Like the Mini serpent?
> ...


i think new rda like recoil or goon


----------



## Polar (7/1/17)

Serpent Mini 25mm will give your taste buds what they've been searching for. Don't expect to much cloud from it though. 24G Ni80 (build around 0.5OHm) is easy to work with or alternatively 26G SS316L if you'd like to dabble in TC mode a little but still be able to vape in VW mode. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

